# Cylinder 6 with no compression



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok guys, WE FINALLY finished rebuilding the engine. Hurray and what not. However, there is no compression in cylinder 6. It ain't combusting. We took off the head today to see if the piston rings broke or whatever. It was fine, so we put it back and we're waiting for a friend of ours to bring a leak down test to check the valves. Any other suggestions as to why cylinder 6 ain't firing?


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Never mind, after re-ringing the piston, cylinder 6 started to produce compression. It just recently started again.


----------

